# Columiba Trail Long Valley to High Bridge New Jersey



## jvancio (Jul 15, 2012)

*Columbia Trail Long Valley to High Bridge New Jersey*

Hi

I am planning a short bike tour through northern New Jersey and I would like to travel the Columbia Trail from Long Valley to High Bridge. Is that doable on a touring bike? How are the trail conditions? Could you compare them to the D&R canal towpaths? We have ridden most of those trails and we have done the D&L Towpath on the Pa side of the Delaware River from Washington's Crossing to Frenchtown.

My girfriend and I will be riding Surly Long Haul Truckers with 26" x 1.75" tires. I have considerably more off road riding experience than the girlfriend. If things get too rocky or sandy she usually gets a little nervous and starts walking. 

This looks like a 10 to 12 mile long trail and we will be carrying panniers so I would be sad to see her have to walk all that. If the trail gets a little squirmy can we bail to local roads easily? 

Thanks any and all for the info.

Regards
Jimmy


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

You should be fine with 1.75" tires. The trail from Long Valley to Vernoy Rd might be a bit bumpy, and sloppy if it has rained recently, but from Vernoy Rd south to High Bridge is fine. It is similar to the D&R railtrail on the NJ side. The towpath on the PA side was pretty beat up from recent floods. Enjoy.


----------



## jvancio (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Alan that's what we wanted to hear!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I should also mention that if you decide to skip the trail and take the road, the section of Raritan River Road thru Ken Lockwood Gorge from Hoffmans Crossing to Cokesbury Road was also badly beat up from recent floods. It's very scenic, but you would end up having to walk some sections.


----------



## icarus (Jun 6, 2007)

Both you and your girlfriend will be fine. It's a rail bed trail with mostly well packed fine stone. There's one section that is heavily used by horses. You'll have to deal with horseshoe tracks which are a little annoying on thin tire rigid bikes, but it's short (less than 0.5 miles). I regularly ride the trail back and forth from Long Valley to High Bridge on my rigid fork mountain bike with 1.5" slicks. I see quite a few cyclecross riders on there too. Next spring I'd like to take my road bike through there in the spirit of the spring classics.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

jvancio said:


> Hi
> 
> I am planning a short bike tour through northern New Jersey and I would like to travel the Columbia Trail from Long Valley to High Bridge. Is that doable on a touring bike? How are the trail conditions? Could you compare them to the D&R canal towpaths? We have ridden most of those trails and we have done the D&L Towpath on the Pa side of the Delaware River from Washington's Crossing to Frenchtown.
> 
> ...


Real easy ride. Nothing technical at all to worry about your GF. It's mostly gentle dowhill going towards High Bridge.... so save your energy for the gentle climb back up

There is a small parking lot by the trailhead, or I think you can park by the brew pub.

I'll have to hit up that trail on my road bike some time...

Another option... if you can do a thursday night:
Bike & Brew to Historic Brewery (Rail Trail) « Living Adventure Tours

The beer sampler at Long Valley Brew Pub costs like $9 (plus tax)... so... you're not really spending anything.... Vaughn is a cool guy.


----------



## jvancio (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow that road's a mess! We will avoid that for sure. Thanks again all for the headsup. You guys are the best!


----------

